# new cpt codes 2020 for RFA GENICULAR BLOCK



## jpannebecker (Feb 25, 2020)

64640 code still valid but new cpt code 64624 which code do we bill?


----------



## bdcoyne8 (Feb 25, 2020)

The 64624 is for the knees. We would previously bill the 64640x3 when they ablated all 3 nerves in the knees. Now they have the 64624. If they do not ablate all three nerves, superolateral, inferomedial and superomedial, you will need to bill it with a modifier 52. 

64640 is for all other RFA's that do not have their own codes anymore. 

64625 is also new and they replace the 64640 for the lateral sacral branch nerves. S1-S4. 

Hope this helps!


----------

